# How do you transport your tackle?



## lucescoflathead (Jul 6, 2014)

How do you guys (and girls)transport your tackle in your boats? I have tackle boxes,soft side bags and buckets. I can't seem to find a combo that works. I'm up for any ideas. My boat doesn't have any storage built in for tackle. Thanks Todd


----------



## DrNip (Jul 6, 2014)

I only carry a back pack. I only take with me what will fit in it.


----------



## stevesecotec02 (Jul 6, 2014)

I have a cabelas tackle bag that holds 8 large plano boxes and has plenty of pockets for soft plactics and anything else. aThe only thing not in it is the 4-12oz sinkers I use for catfish. Those stay in a compartment on my boat because they just make the bag too heavy.


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 7, 2014)

i flyfish,so all my fly boxes and reels fit in a soft tackle bag.its pretty full tho.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. I think I'll buy a tackle bag that opens from the top. Todd


----------



## New River Rat (Jul 8, 2014)

This is what I came up with when I was the best guide on the New. Really old pic, but I want to show how I took two cargo bars and raised the rods off the bed floor. Works great!


----------



## shu2kill (Aug 3, 2014)

i keep all my tackle in Plano 3700 trays and i keep them in tackle bags like this one:







when im going on the bass boat i just put the bags in the boat, and the ones that dont fit in the bag, i put them in the boat between the bags.

for the electric only tin boat, i built this storage system where i can fit 5 trays. i just select the ones im going to use, and put them there, out of the way and readily available (im always at the rear bench). 




[/URL]






for bank fishing, i select 2 or 3 trays and use a backpack.


----------



## jojo (Sep 7, 2014)

I use this exact one except it's orange. It holds 6 containers that load from the top as well as numerous side pockets. Best bag that i've owned.


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 7, 2014)

Waterproof duffel from gander, but thinking about buiding a small permenent box.


----------



## thill (Jan 7, 2015)

Soft tackle bag with plano boxes inside.
Soft plastics go in ziplock bags, for the ones I use a lot.
I lay rods in boat, tips facing the back.

-Tony


----------



## mrdrh99 (Jun 2, 2015)

3 bags, 2 with 3plano boxes each, another bag has tools and random items (bug spray, first aid, etc) and a small bucket for live bait


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 3, 2015)

I made slots in the deck that will hold 8 3700 trays on end, then i have a big tackle bag that holds a few more along with some 3600 size trays and a 2 ring binder style worm bag from cabelas.






Anyone looking to set 3700 tray storage below their deck might want to consider these, set so the trays slide down into them vertically rather than horizontally as shown, which are functionally the same as what I spent umpteen hours making:




https://www.amazon.com/Plano-Molding-974-StowAway-Organizer/dp/B000CRHD6K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1433340482&sr=8-2&keywords=plano+3700+rack

I've got two of these in my big bag, one for worms and one for creatures & tubes:




https://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Tackle-Storage/Tackle-Binders-Utility-Boxes%7C/pc/104793480/c/104777280/sc/104620680/Cabelas-TUB-Tackle-Utility-Binders/1573187.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse.cmd%3FN%3D1100380


Hi, I'm onthewater102, and I'm a tackle addict...I never leave a clearance section at a tackle store empty handed.


----------

